# TTOC magazine question



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Is the magazine quarterly or monthly?

Ive just realised i havent had one delivered in a while....


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, AbsoluTTe is Quarterly.
Hoggy.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

ant,

Are you still a member do you know? You are not appearing on the forum as a paid up member, therefore your membership could have elapsed and therefore you would not of had any magazines through?

Im unable to check if your membership has actually elapsed, but im sure another member of the committee will be along shortly and will post your current status 

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Paid up for a while yet , next mag due out at the end of the month


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Paid up for a while yet , next mag due out at the end of the month


He needs sorting for the TTOC group on the forum then?


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks chaps.

I was sure i was all paid up.

Thanks for the signature strip code too... although im being dim and dont know how to stick it in my signature... tried to copy and paste but it just came out as words in brackets.... 

Ill sort it soon i hope.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Are you adding


----------

